# 101 Burpees



## masherdong (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Today in class, I decided to time my burpees again as my workout.  Last time, I did 102 burpees in 12 min 20 sec or so.  This time, I did 101 burpees in 10 min and 15 sec.  A two minute time improvement!!  Next time, I will be under 10 min!!  Ok, time to be worthless for the rest of the day.  lol


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 13, 2008)

Dare I ask what a "burpee" is.


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 13, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burpee

http://xercisefactor.com/view_video.php?viewkey=9e471f4d180b08d62b00

Theyre killers.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes. Yes they are.


----------



## tellner (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm having visions of a Disney Movie "One Hundred and One Tomatoes"


----------



## masherdong (Jun 13, 2008)

tellner said:


> I'm having visions of a Disney Movie "One Hundred and One Tomatoes"



Just no salmonella please.


----------

